# See-thru Propane Tank



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think I speak for every BBQ owner and RV owner that not knowing how much propane you have left is a real PITA. Maybe these new tanks are the solution of the future to end our frustration...

The Lite Cylinder Co.









See the level of propane/LP in your tank! Just a quick glance at the bottle and you'll know your remaining fuel level. The Lite Cylinder propane bottle is translucent fiberglass with a protective outer casing. This composite cylinder is about 30% lighter than a steel propane bottle--much easier to handle. And, because it doesn't corrode like steel, it virtually lasts a lifetime. This convenient size, 20 lb./7 gal., fits in the same space as the steel version and hooks up the same way. Many uses include: propane grills, propane heaters, camping trailers and RV's (straight out replacement for 20 lb. or 30 lb. bottles). Just think of it: you'll always know how much LP gas you have, it's lightweight, safe, and easy to handle, and it will outlast your equipment!

Safer than steel? Yes! Safety and fire officials love this product. Under a controlled fire test, this bottle slowly releases its contents and then burns to empty in about 16 hours--no explosion! Approved by the DOT special permit #13957.

Barbecues.comis selling them for $89.95


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That looks Sa-WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!

MaeJae


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Man ---thats cooooool


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

When my existing ones need to be replaced, I will go with two of these.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The only problem I personally would have is where I live their are about 1000 places that will swap out propane tanks -- one for one exchange -- put i would have to drive like 20 miles to get this one filled ...

so i always just swap them out my old tanks wiht new ones...


----------



## coachsrs (Mar 13, 2005)

WOW! That would save some time at the grill. Many a time at the house I "thought" I had more than what I had.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I like having my tanks refilled rather than exchanged as they onle test them when required and at $2.99 a gallon I only pay for what I need (top off a tank)also I have a few off size tanks. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8592 . James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> The only problem I personally would have is where I live their are about 1000 places that will swap out propane tanks -- one for one exchange -- put i would have to drive like 20 miles to get this one filled ...
> 
> so i always just swap them out my old tanks wiht new ones...


I've seen these exchange places before, but I've never seen them with the 8 gallon tanks on the Outback.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Unfortunately after looking over The Lite Cylinder Company web site, it doesn't look like they offer a 30 pounder that we are used to having on the OB. I could see a huge benefit to knowing how much propane I had when heading out on a late spring or late fall camping trip. I hope that they add this size tank to their line up.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

While continuing to do further research on these tanks, I found that RV Supply Warehouse has them for a few dollars cheaper and you can select from a couple of different colors.


----------



## coachsrs (Mar 13, 2005)

I checked out the site. Cool! Make mine red. Not only can you see how much you got left but they are safer and won't rust. What else can we ask for other than 30 pounders.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

coachsrs said:


> I checked out the site. Cool! Make mine red. Not only can you see how much you got left but they are safer and won't rust. What else can we ask for other than 30 pounders.


I could ask for them to cost less....if I was able to ask for something.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

All I got to say is that they sure are proud of those things! About double the cost of a regular propane tank...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Justman said:


> All I got to say is that they sure are proud of those things! About double the cost of a regular propane tank...


Agree....

GREAT Idea....Horrible Pricing


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Figure like anything new the early adopters will pay the price, hopefully we'll see prices drop in the not so distant future. Need to find some larger ones and see about a group order!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Figure like anything new the early adopters will pay the price, hopefully we'll see prices drop in the not so distant future. Need to find some larger ones and see about a group order!


Now that is a great idea Steve.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> While continuing to do further research on these tanks, I found that RV Supply Warehouse has them for a few dollars cheaper and you can select from a couple of different colors.


*OUCH !!! * $172 for two, 20# tanks!  That's a lot of money for 1/3 less propane capacity. Maybe it's just me.

I start out each camping season with two full tanks. When one runs out, I start using the other and make sure I get the empty filled ASAP. I have never run out of propane.

And in these parts I can buy a brand new 20# tank, filled with propane, for $25 - from Suburban Gas Co. (just bought a spare for the barbecue grill last summer.) I believe a 30# tank, filled, is $45.

(I also have a spare 20# tank for our barbecue grill that I bring along in the truck bed as a "just in case" backup. Never needed it yet, but it is peace of mind.)

Just my humble opinion.

Mike


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I just called the company and was told they have 33# cylinders in development and should be available in a few months. I'll find out more about a group deal shortly. Anyone interested?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Airboss said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just called the company and was told they have 33# cylinders in development and should be available in a few months. I'll find out more about a group deal shortly. Anyone interested?


Wow Airboss!

Thanks for looking into that








I would definitely be interested in a pair...keep us posted!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I guess for people who dry camp and have the posibility of running out, they would be worth the money. I cannot remember ever using 2 full tanks in a season. As for the grill, running out was a nusance but I have always had a camper so a quick removal from the TT and use to finish cooking.

Now if they are safer as said, if I needed to replace, the extra money would be worth it.

On a fire call, it would be nice to know how long you need to flow a fog line if a bottle was leaking and could not be shut off.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just called the company and was told they have 33# cylinders in development and should be available in a few months. I'll find out more about a group deal shortly. Anyone interested?


Wow Airboss!

Thanks for looking into that








I would definitely be interested in a pair...keep us posted!
[/quote]

I'm interested, but they will need a swing a great deal.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I guess since I live in the south and have never used a whole tank in a year, the weight savings with 2-20lbs lightweight tanks could be great.

The Sailing community uses them. The only issue I read was the threaded connection molded into the top of the cylinder is steel and rusts.
The guys cylinders are mounted to the deck and they get blasted with salt water. This wouldn't be an issue on an RV.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> I like having my tanks refilled rather than exchanged as they onle test them when required and at $2.99 a gallon I only pay for what I need (top off a tank)


One thing I learned on our cross-country trip: the ability to buy propane by the gallon is regional. Some places they charge you a fixed refill price based on the size of the tank regardless of how much propane they put into the tank.

Ed


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have never been able to fill by the gallon, guess I m in a bad region


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

New England is where we found this.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I have never been able to fill by the gallon, guess I m in a bad region


You sure are! Guess that rules out topping off your tanks at the beginning of the year. I never even thought about a fix cost to fill a propane tank. What is the reason?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

How do motor homes fill their tanks if not by the gallon?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Justman said:


> All I got to say is that they sure are proud of those things! About double the cost of a regular propane tank...


They're about 4 times the cost of steel tanks. Sam's Club or Costco has 20# steel tanks for about $20.

And since the 30-pounders aren't available, that makes the original equipment tank just fine. Besides, one 30# tank lasts me more than a season anyway. It's easy enough to take a part empty tank to the propane place once a year to be topped off.

Bill


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

z-family said:


> There are a few other ways to see your level of propane on regular tanks too...
> 
> in line gauge
> 
> ...


All will work, but come on....looking right at the propane would be sweet. Not saying I'm buying one (yet) just love the idea of looking at the bottle.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I have never been able to fill by the gallon, guess I m in a bad region


You sure are! Guess that rules out topping off your tanks at the beginning of the year. I never even thought about a fix cost to fill a propane tank. What is the reason?
[/quote]

Around here, they weight the tank before and after. We pay by the weight, I think.

Mike


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Where do I buy??? That is cool!

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rollrs45 said:


> Where do I buy??? That is cool!
> 
> Mike


i don't get it?


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Where do I buy??? That is cool!
> 
> Mike


i don't get it?








[/quote]

I was referring to the cylinder itself.....

But, I'm an idiot because I didn't read the entire post.







I just saw the link for where to buy.....Sorry!

Mike


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

Wow nice, need to add it to my list of things to get and do, man is my list getting long


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Alaskan OutBackers said:


> Wow nice, need to add it to my list of things to get and do, man is my list getting long


Welcome to Outbackers and join the club


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rollrs45 said:


> Where do I buy??? That is cool!
> 
> Mike


i don't get it?








[/quote]

I was referring to the cylinder itself.....

But, I'm an idiot because I didn't read the entire post.







I just saw the link for where to buy.....Sorry!

Mike
[/quote]

Don't be so hard on your yourself. Links are easy to miss.


----------

